# How about giant discounts for Disney tickets through TUG???



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2008)

If RCI can get such a big discount for tickets, I would think TUG could get a volume discount.    How many of us go to Orlando?  Lots of us do!  What if we could get those 7-day passes for $90 off the retail prices?  That would be outstanding.  I would personally buy 4-8 per year, so just think of the possibilities.  :whoopie:  TUG could probably sell more than RCI!  

This could be a feature for members only, perhaps, although I see it as a way to create more interest in our community.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 11, 2008)

Interesting thought and a nice idea, but there are many reasons why I believe this wouldn't work.

One of two things would happen:

- Tug would have to pre-purchase x amount of tickets, and if they didn't sell them they would be stuck.

- Everyone and their brother would pay the $15 membership fee, then save $90. That would be great for Tug, but not so great for Disney. Once the word got around, Disney may never sell another ticket at face value.

In addition, DVC Mermbers only get 90-105 dollars off an annual pass (depending on which exact pass), so I think your $90 figure on 7 days would be too optimistic.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2008)

RCI seems to get them at that kind of discount, according to the Disney people at the ticket booths (when you are upgrading a ticket).  I wonder how RCI gets such a great deal?  

I was thinking that Brian could get pre-orders, then he would buy in bulk all at once, but he wouldn't be out money because we would pay for the tickets in advance.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2008)

Tickets are really one thing I never expect to save much money on---and, given the intense market for them, and at least a half-dozen brokers playing in the discounted space, I have a feeling that there just isn't much room for savings, based on what's on the open market.

At the moment, the best deals are at Undercover Tourist, and even then you're talking about $10-$20 per ticket.  Barely enough to get worked up about.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 11, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI seems to get them at that kind of discount, according to the Disney people at the ticket booths (when you are upgrading a ticket).  I wonder how RCI gets such a great deal?
> 
> I was thinking that Brian could get pre-orders, then he would buy in bulk all at once, but he wouldn't be out money because we would pay for the tickets in advance.


It makes me wonder why other large companies such as RCI don't pass along the large savings. I'm wondering if Disney doesn't allow them to be re-sold below a certain amount.
I'm certainly no RCI expert, but don't they only issue tickets via points, or do they also sell them for cash? If so, do they pass along the entire $90 discount?

I also wonder how many tickets would be required for it to be considered a bulk purchase?
I'm not even sure that Disney has such a thing as a bulk purchase, but rather places like RCI have an individual agreement with them.

Hey, it's always worth a try... You never know!!


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow! Wouldn't that be great, if it were possible??!  :whoopie:


----------



## veenstra56 (Feb 13, 2008)

bnoble said:


> Tickets are really one thing I never expect to save much money on---and, given the intense market for them, and at least a half-dozen brokers playing in the discounted space, I have a feeling that there just isn't much room for savings, based on what's on the open market.
> 
> At the moment, the best deals are at Undercover Tourist, and even then you're talking about $10-$20 per ticket.  Barely enough to get worked up about.




I agree with this.  I have basically given up on trying to get a deal on Disney tickets.  Instead, I'll use my DVC member discount for annual passes or buy 10-day hopper plus tickets (w/ no expiration option) to try and get the most for my money.

You're right, though, Cindy; TUG and DIS board_ers_ should be entitled to some sort of a discount.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 13, 2008)

veenstra56 said:


> TUG and DIS board_ers_ should be entitled to some sort of a discount.


Why??
Because someone posts on a message board, or maybe even pays $10/year, they should be *entitled* to a discount on park tickets??

You and I are DVC Members, and we aren't entitled to a park discount. As you stated, we have a *perk* that gives us a discount on APs, but that could end tomorrow. We also have paid a lot more than $10 for that perk.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 14, 2008)

Just subscribe to mousesavers.com

Great prices on WDW tickets.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Join Borders Rewards at Borders book stores which, unlike Barnes and Noble, is free. Borders offers all sorts of discounts from other merchants, including corporate disounts at Disney. I just got an offer of corporate discount prices on hoppers, including buy four days get three free.


----------



## janej (Feb 14, 2008)

If my math is right, the difference between 4 and 7 day tickets are less than $10.  

We also buy the 10 day non-exp passes.  The best price I found is through mousesavers.com.


----------



## Lisa P (Feb 14, 2008)

*Calculating the best deal on Disney tickets*

Figuring out the best deals on Disney tickets has become a nightmare, IMHO.  So many variables!!!  Here's what I've seen:

The *difference in price* for a MYW base ticket (from UndercoverToursit.com or MapleLeafTickets.com, for example) from *3 days to 10 days* is *only $21*! ($235.95 - $214.95 = $21.00, see below)  So if you're buying a ticket for one trip and you want to visit the Disney parks for many days on that trip, get the max # of days you'll visit (within a 14-day expiration period), for the best deal in price per day.

Consider the per-day costs of the regular base tickets, which are only good within 14 calendar days (these prices include taxes)...

3-day base ticket (from UT) $214.95 = $71.65/day
4-day base ticket (from UT) $220.95 = $55.24/day
5-day base ticket (from UT) $220.95 = $44.19/day
... Then the per-day costs start getting pretty cheap ...
*6-day base ticket (from UT) $220.95 = $36.83/day*
7-day base ticket (from UT) $222.00 = *$31.71/day*
8-day base ticket (from UT) $229.95 = *$28.74/day*
9-day base ticket (from Disney) $237.50 = *$26.39/day*
10-day base ticket (from UT) $235.95 = *$23.60/day*

Now consider the base tickets with the Non-Expiring option added (these also include taxes)...

6-day Non-Exp pass (from MLT) is $288.00 incl tax = $48.00/day.
7-day Non-Exp pass (from MLT) is $321.00 incl tax = $45.86/day.
8-day Non-Exp pass (from UT) is $344.95 incl tax = $43.12/day.
9-day Non-Exp pass (from Disney) is $402.57 incl tax = $44.73/day.
*10-day Non-Exp pass (from MLF) is $420.00 incl tax = $42.00/day.*

*SOOOoooo...* it looks like...

*1-5 park days* within 14 calendar days *=> Non-Expiring 10-day pass.*
If you want to visit the parks for 5 days or fewer per trip, then it pays to get the longest, Non-Expiring pass at $42/day and use up to 5 days at a time.

*6-10 park days* within 14 calendar days *=> Regular base 6- to 10-day pass.*
If you want to visit the parks on 6 days or more per trip, get the max number or days you'd use on that single trip in a regular base ticket that expires 14 days from first use.

As for the other add-on options...

"Hopping" costs a flat fee of $47.93 incl tax, regardless of the length of the pass.  So if you'll visit *and hop many days* (the longer the pass, the better the value of this option), it may be worth it _to you_ to upgrade.  Otherwise, skip the hopper option and use the money for lunch.  

The "Water Park Fun" option costs a flat fee of $53.45 incl tax and it adds as many extra "venue" visits as there are theme park days on your pass.  *If* you'll visit the water parks (normally $41.54/day) or Disney Quest ($39.41/day) or Pleasure Island ($23.38/evening) *at least twice between them all* (3 times if only going to Pleasure Island) *during the usable life of the pass*, this add-on option is cheaper than paying those daily admissions individually.

What a lot to consider.  It seems to me that they've made it complicated on purpose... more people will pay more than they really need to, with all this!


----------



## Blues (Feb 14, 2008)

Good synopsis, Lisa.  Two comments --

1. You can always upgrade at DW, even if you've already used a portion of your ticket, any time before the ticket expires.  If it's not a "non-expiring" ticket, that means you can upgrade up until 14 days after the ticket was first used.  Disney credits you for the full retail price of the ticket, not what you paid.  So there's no penalty for buying a standard MYW ticket, and only adding the options (hopping, water park fun) when you need to use them.

That said, I just bought 7 day MWY with hopping and water park options for 5 of us to use next April.  I *think* we'll use both options, and I don't want us (including stepson and DIL) to decide against doing something just because it will cost us to upgrade.

2. The best, detailed explanation of the whole thing is on the Disboards.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 15, 2008)

One thing to consider as well is that if you buy a non-expiring ticket, you lock in the price and will not have to worry about future price increases (which happen at least once a year).

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2008)

My understanding is that the ten-day hopper tickets also give ten trips to Pleasure Island, DisneyQuest and the water parks, so  ten day ticket, non-expiring hopper could actually provide twenty days with something Disney.  This is something to consider, for only $90 more because DisneyQuest costs $37 for one trip.  I thought it was tons of fun.


----------



## Blues (Feb 15, 2008)

Cindy, it's the *water parks and more fun* option that give you extra admissions to other parks.  For each day of admission to a main park, you get one admission to either a water park, Pleasure Island, or Disney Quest.  E.g. if you buy a 7 day ticket with the water parks and more fun option, you get 7 individual admissions to the extras.

The park hopper option just gives you the ability to visit more than one main park per day.

Again, it's all explained very clearly and in much detail here.


----------



## suekap (Feb 17, 2008)

How do you find out about RCI discounts for passes?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2008)

RCI doesn't give us discounts for passes, they make money on us.  They get the passes for $90 less than gate price.

That is why I think TUG could buy large quantities too and really save us some cash. Sounds like the big companies just work with one another, so we aren't likely going to be able to do it through TUG.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 19, 2008)

I buy my tickets at the local AAA office.  The Florida Resident Season Pass (good for one year) goes for $221.50.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, its a good deal, but IMHO its nullified by the fact that you have to live in Florida.  Just can't take that humidity...

Fern, who lives in NV, where high summer humidity is 12%



Sea Six said:


> I buy my tickets at the local AAA office.  The Florida Resident Season Pass (good for one year) goes for $221.50.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 19, 2008)

AAA still has the best rates.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 19, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Well, its a good deal, but IMHO its nullified by the fact that you have to live in Florida.  Just can't take that humidity...
> 
> Fern, who lives in NV, where high summer humidity is 12%



Some of us actually prefer living here rather than a place where they thought it was OK to detonate atomic bombs.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2008)

RCI gives a tiny discount

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?resort_type=null&body=RCIW_RCIActivities

in the WDW part - when you hit the search now it take you a Disney ticket

that can be confusing - the price listed is the PER DAY - not the ticket price.

you have to put in the actually numbers to get the real price.

still like
http://www.ticketmania.com/store/c/3-7-Day-Disney-Tickets.html

if you go get their tickets - that price is all you pay. no extra for shipping.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> AAA still has the best rates.



well mind doesn't here are its rates
http://ww1.aaa.com/scripts/WebObjec...tM/1.7.9.2.3.0.1.2.3.0.0.0.2.2.17.1.0.1.1.0.0

it that site doesn't show you
4 day pass hopper adult - $265
child $228

that is it.


----------

